
Cappuccino 0.9 - klaaspieter
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2011/02/23/cappuccino-0-9/
======
nciagra
This was a huge release, we'll be around to help anyone who wants to get
started with the new version or Cappuccino in general. Find us on Freenode at
#cappuccino or the mailing list, <http://groups.google.com/group/objectivej>.

Thanks to everyone that helped make this release happen!

------
cpr
Is anyone else astounded that none of the team members seem to be from the
original set of developers? Are they entirely gone or just not in the driver's
seat any more?

~~~
boucher
Who says we aren't still team members? We just didn't help write the blog
post.

~~~
cpr
Sorry, should have said signers of this blog entry.

------
ludwigvan
Here is a comparison with gwt:
<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2933266/gwt-vs-cappuccino>

I am not experienced with gwt or cappucino, but it seemed that they aimed
similar things, developer not needing to deal with html, css, dom etc.

Actually, it seems the real contender is sproutcore here.

~~~
boucher
Well, GWT still deals heavily with HTML, CSS, and the DOM. It does offer
certain abstractions that many frameworks do not. Both projects are certainly
targeting a similar (but not completely identical) market.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "the real contender" though.

~~~
ludwigvan
Sorry, English is not my native language. I was referring to the stackoverflow
answer where it said gwt is a toolkit, cappucino is a framework. Sproutcore is
a framework, so it seems someone would choose between cappucino or sproutcore
if what they were looking for is a framework.

~~~
asnyder
There are many similar frameworks to choose from. Such as: (in no particular
order)

GWT (<http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/>)

SmartClient (<http://www.smartclient.com>)

NOLOH (<http://www.noloh.com>)

DHTMLX (<http://www.dhtmlx.com>)

QooXdoo (<http://qooxdoo.org/>)

Vaadin (<http://www.vaadin.com>)

Echo (<http://echo.nextapp.com/site/echo2>)

Servoy (<http://www.servoy.com/>)

Sproutcore (<http://www.sprotcore.com>)

Sencha (<http://www.sencha.com>)

Each of the above has their strengths and weaknesses, and there are many more
frameworks than I can list at the moment, but even with the select list above
we can see there are many more contenders in this space than just Cappuccino,
Sproutcore, and GWT.

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of NOLOH

[edited for clarity]

~~~
m0nty
sprotcore.com -> sproutcore.com

Thanks for the list :)

------
chubs
I've always been honestly curious... why Objective-J ? Is it simply so that
mac developers can start using cappucino and feel comfortable?

~~~
nciagra
Cappuccino and Objective-J will certainly be extremely comfortable for those
coming from a Cocoa or GNUStep background. But even for traditional web
developers, Objective-J allows you to do some extremely powerful things that
just wouldn't be possible otherwise. That said, it is still a strict superset
of Javascript, so any valid Javascript is still valid Objective-J, and vice
versa.

You can read more about it here: [http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2008/12/08/on-
leaky-abstractio...](http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2008/12/08/on-leaky-
abstractions-and-objective-j/)

~~~
stdbrouw
Vice versa? :-)

------
johnfox
Cappuccino keeps getting better. I'm looking forward to giving an afternoon
session on Cappuccino for Cocoa developers at NSConference UK:
<http://ideveloper.tv/schedule/details?event_id=3>

------
kno
Cappuccino Team, I have always been amazed by your courage of entering the web
tool world and your perseverance in doing what you do. Can you please share
you progress so far, who uses your tool and what public application were build
using your framework. Please don't take this the wrong way. Thx

~~~
Me1000
Cappuccino is used on a variety of projects, some are internal and some are
not. I've listed several applications being powered by Cappuccino, but
certainly there are many more if anyone wants to list them.

\- <http://picsengine.com/home>

\- <http://gomockingbird.com/>

\- <http://enstore.com/>

\- <http://280slides.com>

\- <http://githubissues.heroku.com>

\- <http://timetableapp.com/>

\- <http://almost.at/>

~~~
klaaspieter
Clarification: Not enstore.com itself, but the admin utility used to manage
your store is built with Cappuccino.

------
Me1000
Thanks to everyone who has put so much work into this release. We couldn't
have done it without the support of our awesome community.

------
drink
Perhaps this has been answered elsewhere and I'm being lazy, but... What's the
licensing for Cappuccino and Objective-J? Are people who build on these tools
beholden to Motorola?

Edit: I Googled "Objective-J license" to answer my own question -- the answer
was LGPL. Awesome!

------
Slevenbits
Amazing amounts of amazement inside this release.

------
smog
I first thought that this was the cappuccino tool that pretends your working:
[http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Cappuccino-19343.sh...](http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Cappuccino-19343.shtml)

------
sgt
Congrats.. good work!

------
mafis
Amazing release

